# ultimate miter saw stand



## JamesE27 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys ive looked and haven't been able to fine the plans without buying accourse. Call me cheap! Lol would anyone happen to have the pdf of the plans? I know they are also in the June issue of 2010.

Thanks


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Err.... June issue of what exactly?


----------



## JamesE27 (Mar 25, 2014)

Woodworkers journal


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/project-highlight-ultimate-miter-saw-station/


----------



## JamesE27 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yea I seen that to Steve. It just isn't the plans. Guess I may have to buy them


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

JamesE27 said:


> Yea I seen that to Steve. It just isn't the plans. Guess I may have to buy them


Why not use the picture for inspiration and make your own? I'm in the process of redesigning my miter station and have looked at other designs and plans but prefer to build something that fits my workspace and equipment. Just browsing google images this morning has given me some great ideas for the fence system that I did not think of.

In my best Tony Little impersonation voice. You can do it!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a nice stand, I may have to rethink my set up.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

JamesE27 said:


> Yea I seen that to Steve. It just isn't the plans. Guess I may have to buy them


I thought maybe the picture was enough. Then down on the page was a link with the plans for sale for 7.95.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks great if you have lots and lots of space in your shop. The nicest part is it will roll outside to easy the sawdust problem from a miter saw.

Agree with peridigm, all you have to di is make a drawing based on the picture and put your own dimensions on it.

George


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I have *ahem* "obtained" a copy of the June issue 2010... Please do not share this outside of this forum and I will probably remove it from the share status in a few days or when I remember.

It is on page 40 btw.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...9573&authkey=!ANhyZI43snimPss&ithint=file,pdf


----------



## JamesE27 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thankyou so much!!!


----------

